# You know you're a Fi dominant user when...



## ifyouwishto (Jan 11, 2011)

When you come to an internal decision that something is absolutely wrong for you and inauthentic to your sense of self, and no one around you knows you've come to this decision until you suddenly express it to them, because you've been keeping your thought processes completely internal.

When this causes you to be dragged, kicking and screaming, towards something that you know instinctually isn't right for you (although you can't always say why) and you make yourself absolutely miserable because you're in the wrong place/with the wrong person/working at the wrong job.

I surprise people all the time with this... I imagine it would be absolutely awful to be in a long-term relationship with an ENFP who didn't have much inclination to express their thoughts and feelings, because at any point something I didn't like about my significant other could build up enough resentment to become the straw that breaks the camel's back and once I want to leave I *leave*. Thankfully I'm getting better at expressing my boundaries, at least to those I trust, but I'm still just as stubborn.

Edited to add: I should note, I'm an ENFP as it's my best fit type and I'm a very strong extrovert in every sense of the word, and I have difficulty being alone/turn to large crowds for energy/comfort, however my Fi is developed more than my Ne. They're both very strong, though.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

@ifyouwishto --Preach it, brotha'. (Or sista'.)


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

When you are able to give a long description about how a person in the movie feels, when the person was only using few words and minimal gestures in a conversation.


----------

